# Evelyn Maria, her journey to meet us....Not 56K safe



## Alison (Jan 8, 2006)

The following are a series of photos from Evelyn's birthday. Unless indicated they were taken by either Aubrey or myself. 

39 weeks pregnant.......goodbye belly, hello baby!






OUCH! Contractions are strong and regular.





Walking, walking, walking





Seconds old....covered in vernix which protected her skin in utero





A new family is born (taken by Grandma Gail)





Wide eyed.....checking out Daddy's camera gear





Well protected by her big brothers





My "baby" holding the baby *snif*





The boys instruct Aubrey on proper diaper changing technique (taken by Tim - Varthlokkur on TPF)





Never to young for story time (taken by Tim - Varthlokkur on TPF) 





Evelyn & Dr. Yi


----------



## Varthlokkur (Jan 8, 2006)

She is a cutie.  Amazing how fast they grow up.


----------



## photo gal (Jan 8, 2006)

These are so precious...Thanks so much for sharing them!  What a lovely family you all make!!! Glad you're doing well...kiss Evelyn for me please!


----------



## duncanp (Jan 8, 2006)

Awwww nice pics good series Congratulations, youve got many years to look forward to


----------



## Aoide (Jan 8, 2006)

Thank you so much for sharing these pictures.  Now we can get a sense of what was going on while we were pacing the forums in anticipation!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 8, 2006)

Lovely, lovely, lovely!

Thank you so much for taking these and for sharing them with us --- we really were pacing the forum floors for hours here with you - really virtually .

Your daughter is sooo beautiful.
And you are a beautiful family.
Congratulations to the two "big" brothers ... could it be Evelyn already clearly resembles them or do only I see that?


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 8, 2006)

'A new family is born' is priceless!

Congrats, again!


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 8, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Lovely, lovely, lovely!
> 
> Thank you so much for taking these and for sharing them with us --- we really were pacing the forum floors for hours here with you - really virtually .
> 
> ...


----------



## Zenith1 (Jan 8, 2006)

Wonderful pics, especially the eyes


----------



## terri (Jan 8, 2006)

awww...... sniffle 

I have tears in my eyes all of a sudden! :heart:


----------



## Luminosity (Jan 8, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> could it be Evelyn already clearly resembles them or do only I see that?


 
You're not the only one who sees that, the resemblence to her brothers struck me straight away too ! 

Congrats Alison and Aubs, beautiful photos of a beautiful family


----------



## Becky (Jan 8, 2006)

Lovely series, beautiful new family photo, all the best and congratulations to you both! :hug::


----------



## woodsac (Jan 8, 2006)

Neat timeline series of shots.
I really enjoy #3. It's got it's own story behind it.
Congratulations again, to _all _of you!


----------



## Corry (Jan 8, 2006)

Very cool Series.  She'll cherish those photos so much when she grows up.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jan 8, 2006)

Awwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diamond (Jan 8, 2006)

Congrats!! A cute little baby and wonderful shots!


----------



## mentos_007 (Jan 8, 2006)

awwwwwwww


----------



## Holly (Jan 8, 2006)

Congrats!!!  What a doll...  The photos are just gorgeous...  Thanks for sharing them with us!!!


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 8, 2006)

Just awesome! She's so beautiful. Nice of Aub to wear his TPF shirt to his daughter's delivery.


----------



## Calliope (Jan 8, 2006)

She's absolutely beautiful and completes an awesome family!  Congratulations!


----------



## Alison (Jan 8, 2006)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Just awesome! She's so beautiful. Nice of Aub to wear his TPF shirt to his daughter's delivery.



:lmao: :lmao: I didn't even notice! I guess it was free advertising. I also got asked for some business cards from my OB and the nurses - 

Thanks for all the kind words everyone! She's a true joy and it's wonderful to see how she has her brothers and father wrapper around her tiny little fingers already. :mrgreen:


----------



## RickyN29 (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow, those are going to be priceless in years to come!  My favorite is 'protected by her big brothers'

The photos really tell the whole story, congrats!

-Ricky


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 8, 2006)

wow!! does taht all look familiar!! beautiful baby, and congrats from us!!


----------



## El Gabito (Jan 8, 2006)

beautiful shots, I purchased my D50 specifically for this reason! We'll see how things go in July.


----------



## BubblePixel (Jan 8, 2006)

Ohhhhhh!!  Thanks for sharing!  
Nice family you've got there! 
These are amazing!!  No. 7, made my heart go :heart: ...

Congratulations!!
She is beautiful, just beautiful!!


----------



## Canon Fan (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow hey congrats!!! I wish I could have gotten shots as great as these but they had my camera gear locked up until my son was already about 5hours old 

Great stuff:hug::


----------



## Mansi (Jan 9, 2006)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww.. congrats you guys!!! :hugs:
couldn't get better then this!... im so happy for you guys  
beautiful pictures of beautiful lil Elvyn... precious shots...
thank you for sharing


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 9, 2006)

Congratulations guys! She sure looks wonderful. 

Eric


----------



## pursuer (Jan 9, 2006)

Congratulations! great series.


----------



## Rob (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats, and a bump!

Rob


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 9, 2006)

Those are brilliant!  What a beautiful girl she is.  I love the one by Grandma Gail too, because it shows so much emotion and love.
Congratulations to you both!


----------



## wolfepakt (Jan 9, 2006)

Wow, those are some great shots!


----------



## Chiller (Jan 9, 2006)

WOW!!!  Totally awesome  Congrats to all !!!


----------



## Alison (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone! We are still in awe that she's here.


----------



## M @ k o (Jan 9, 2006)

Alison, you shared some of the best photos I've seen here @ TPF. All of them are filled with joy, except for the first shot, lol. I'm glad everything went well. Evelyn is such a beautiful and wholesome name as she is in the pictures. 

Thx for sharing these with us.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 10, 2006)

wonderful series and a wonderful story... i feel so priveledged to see her, and maybe watch her grow...thanks for the pleasure of sharing in ya'lls big day...

hey hobbes, get the shotgun ready... those hairy legged boys will hanging around your house all too soon, since your daughter is a beautiful as her momma......

need help? call the cousins grim... i can hex those dang yankees...


----------

